# Three network rejected my application... Still wondering why...



## Godfather (16 Mar 2012)

Hi,

I'm still very surprised because I always pay my bills and my application for a samsung galaxy s2 40 Eur/month 2 years contract got rejected somehow for some obscure reasons I need to contact their credit department for.

Not only they couldn't give me an explanation but they also gave me a weird address PO Box whatever to write to, not even a name, email or phone number to contact them (!).



Any suggestions apart from writing them via post and (correct me if I'm wrong) I can't even do this by registered post because of the PO Box address??? 

Thank you for any suggestion... I'm still disappointed because I couldn't believe my eyes and ears when I was told about the rejection of application...


----------



## Guns N Roses (16 Mar 2012)

Have you tried ringing them?

Maybe it's time to change providers?


----------



## Godfather (16 Mar 2012)

Hi, not sure if their support line can help... Their credit department is like a bunker somewhere from which certain employees leave their office just to open that PO Box-address they gave me... Weird! So weird!


----------



## Lightning (19 Mar 2012)

Hi Godfather, 

Maybe try contacting 3 via boards.ie here. 

Telco's normally ask questions along the lines of "How long have you had the same bank account?". They generally want to hear that you have had the same bank account for years as you are then a lower credit risk. Maybe there is an issue there.


----------



## Godfather (23 Mar 2012)

CiaranT said:


> Hi Godfather,
> 
> Maybe try contacting 3 via boards.ie here.
> 
> Telco's normally ask questions along the lines of "How long have you had the same bank account?". They generally want to hear that you have had the same bank account for years as you are then a lower credit risk. Maybe there is an issue there.



Thank you CiaranT,

I did it but didn't want to mention a forum-competitor! 

In the meantime I looked at alternative providers and I am taking my time (also 3 contacted me but I asked them to stay on hold until my market research is over).

Thank you very much!


----------

